# Pink always sublimates Red



## amodernstyle (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello,

I'm having a Hugh issue with Hot Pink or a brighter deeper pink always sublimating red on phone cases and let tags.

I am using the rgb color chart, printing on a Ricoh 3110 with sawgrass inks. I do use a Mac and Photoshop and can not print directly from Photoshop and no one can help with that issue. I have to say the files as jpg's and then print them outside of Photoshop so I can not play with the settings.

Hot Pink is a huge seller for me. Any advice I greatly appreciate.

Angela


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

This problem is crazy, in a fun way. 
Red is the hardest color to hit in the dye sub printing game . I can do awesome Neon Pink. Want to trade? Your red for my Pink. funny.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

amodernstyle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm having a Hugh issue with Hot Pink or a brighter deeper pink always sublimating red on phone cases and let tags.
> 
> ...


 If you are not able to print from photoshop how do you apply your ICC profile?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

This is pointing to a colour management/print problem.
You need to fix your not being able to print problem.
Drop PowerDriver and print with the Sawgrass ICC from Photoshop to the Ricoh driver.
If you have a good screen which is calibrated, and have the ICC in Photoshop, then you should see the printable colours with PS in proofing mode.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

pisquee said:


> This is pointing to a colour management/print problem.
> You need to fix your not being able to print problem.
> Drop PowerDriver and print with the Sawgrass ICC from Photoshop to the Ricoh driver.
> If you have a good screen which is calibrated, and have the ICC in Photoshop, then you should see the printable colours with PS in proofing mode.


 I think Power Driver is not offered on the MAC for Ricoh's, only ICC profiles. Does seem odd not being able to print from PS, but then again I don't MAC.


----------



## amodernstyle (Jun 27, 2014)

It's very strange and I was on the phone with every customer service for hours trying to figure out the issue and no one could help. I've just been printing from a jpg file saved which has cause some color issues but has done the trick.

I've been working on Photoshop CS4 because that's what I'm use to and didn't want to upgrade, I didn't like CS5 when it came out but I finally bit the bullet and downloaded a free trail of CC and I can not print from photoshop directly and my pink is pink!!! Thank goodness I guess I will just have to get use to Photoshop CC and pay for the upgrade. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Doug78 (May 8, 2014)

That's funny because I was having trouble getting a good bright red and I had a design that had pink in it and it came out the best red I could get. 

So now that onscreen "pink" is my go to red. hahaha


----------



## amodernstyle (Jun 27, 2014)

Yea, it seems like more people have the the issue with red printing pink when I did a google search for help before posting that's all I could find


----------



## SunState (Mar 5, 2014)

I didn't start getting my colors correct until I started printing PS files to PS when I was new to this. Back then as a newbie I went through PS Elements and it helped a lot. Now I print through Illustrator and all my colors are correct all the time.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Can you expand on your can't print from Photoshop problem .... what is the problem exactly? does PS crash? does it not let yo select the printer? does it just not do anything when you send to print?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I print from PS all the time.cs5.1


----------



## amodernstyle (Jun 27, 2014)

The issue with Photoshop CS4 was it just would do nothing, you would click on print go through the steps and nothing would happen at all. Still don't know what the issue was but since I have switched to CC there have been no issues with printing.


----------

